# Boardman CX Creaking Bottom Bracket



## lejogger (18 Nov 2011)

Set off from work tonight and my BB30 bottom bracket started creaking like the rear axle of a horny young couple's skoda...

I'm worried about this because: 

a) I have a club ride on Sunday.
b) I've seen the odd thing online about Boardmans being shipped without being greased properly.
c) I've done 2000 miles in 8 months on it, and it hasn't made a peep until now. 
d) I'm sure I've seen bottom bracket greasing problems where frames have had to be replaced.

I therefore have these questions:

1) Has anyone else had this issue?
2) Will this be covered under warranty? Even after 2000 miles, surely it shouldn't be goosed already?
3) Is it likely that I will need a replacement frame???!
4) Will Halfords be able to fix it for me before Sunday morning?


----------



## PaulSecteur (18 Nov 2011)

I have heard a few things about the BB30s creaking due to lack of grease, and not just from halfords.

Apparently, its easy enough to do yourself IF you have the right tools. Personally though, I think I would be inclined to get down there when they open in the morning and ask them to sort it there and then, and let it be know you are not leaveing and will be noisy about complaining to everyone if they dont sort it (Should only be a 20 minute job for someone competant). I dont think there is a milage limit to the warrenty, but you dont have to tell them.


EDIT: Plenty of information if you google "BB30 creak"


----------



## lejogger (18 Nov 2011)

thanks for the response Paul. 

I don't really have the appropriate tools, and whilst the bike is under warranty, I would rather not tamper myself. Halfords at 9am it is then... I set up and run our C2W scheme with Halfords and our company has provided over £100k worth of business their way over the past couple of years, so I'm probably due a favour or two. 

Obviously I'll remove the computer first tho!


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Dec 2011)

Well 700 odd miles in and my BB30 is dead well loud crackling noise coming from it... Now to see how Halfords CS deal with it!

How did you get on lejog?


----------



## BC BOOTLE (6 May 2012)

25 miles on a brand new road team,BB failed,,even wanted to take the BB off the replacement bike before I got out the shop incase that was fkd........simple resolve..they kept their bikes and I got my money back.now the owner of a specialized secteur elite


----------



## cyberknight (7 May 2012)

BC BOOTLE said:


> 25 miles on a brand new road team,BB failed,,even wanted to take the BB off the replacement bike before I got out the shop incase that was fkd........simple resolve..they kept their bikes and I got my money back.now the owner of a specialized secteur elite


 
Seeing as you seem to be on a boardman bashing campaign from the amount of times you have posted the same thing on recent threads..
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCGlobalPages.jsp?pageName=safety_recalls

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/specialized-recall-notice.84357/


----------



## BC BOOTLE (7 May 2012)

cyberknight said:


> Seeing as you seem to be on a boardman bashing campaign from the amount of times you have posted the same thing on recent threads..
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCGlobalPages.jsp?pageName=safety_recalls
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/specialized-recall-notice.84357/


not a bashing campaign,,,loved that bike,,if youve got faulty BB's,why not update them instead of replacing with the same faulty BB,,,also many thanks for the recall lists,theyre a good reason why I chose the secteur,having not seen it previously on the recall list..


----------



## MattHB (7 May 2012)

Mine too! Although not BB30, has just failed at 1200 miles


----------



## cyberknight (7 May 2012)

have you any proof that they are being replaced wiht the same BB? have you contacted boardman to raise your concerns ?
Your post seemed to say that you got rid of a bike because of a problem yet choose a bike from another manufacturer that has had a lot of recalls and you cant tell me that they will not be using common parts across their models and could realistically suffer from similar problems ?


----------



## BC BOOTLE (7 May 2012)

Halfords wanted to repair first bike and replace with same type bb that failed,not a chance I said,the brand new replacement bike in the box they wanted to remove the bb "to grease and see if its ok" sorry but I don't want a brand new bike taking apart before I've even sat on it... I have to put my trust in something, Spesh won...riding partner has had no issues at all with roubaix or secteur ,I,m only 50 miles on my first week with the Secteur,,so far so good


----------



## BC BOOTLE (7 May 2012)

BC BOOTLE said:


> Halfords wanted to repair first bike and replace with same type bb that failed,not a chance I said,the brand new replacement bike in the box they wanted to remove the bb "to grease and see if its ok" sorry but I don't want a brand new bike taking apart before I've even sat on it... I have to put my trust in something, Spesh won...riding partner has had no issues at all with roubaix or secteur ,I,m only 50 miles on my first week with the Secteur,,so far so good


I've contacted Halfords cyberknight,Boardman direct is a good idea..


----------

